# [solved] Ich komme nicht aus dem LAN raus

## guije

Hallo,

ich komme nicht aus meinem LAN raus.

Den Router kann ich anpingen und  auch alle anderen Teilnehmer.

Aber weiter geht nichts.

Währen der Installation mit der minimal CD konnte ich nachdem ich einen Nameserver über net-setup eth0 festgelegt hatte ins Internet.

----------

## Finswimmer

Was passiert denn?

Kannst du den Google DNS anpingen? 8.8.8.8?

Evtl. hast du die route falsch gesetzt.

Was sagt ein route?

Existiert der nameserver? In /etc/resolv.conf?

Tobi

----------

## guije

nee ich kann google nicht anpingen:

```
connect: Network ist unreachable
```

Ja, in der /etc/resolv.conf ist der nameserver = 194.25.2.129

Die Route läuft so:

routes_eth0=( " default via 192.168.2.1" )

----------

## manuels

Poste mal die Ausgabe von

```
route -n
```

----------

## guije

Fehler gefunden !

routes_eth0=( " default via 192.168.2.1" )

geändert in

routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.2.1" )

läuft... ich bin noch zu flüchtig, was die Genauigkeit von Linux betrifft.

Trotzdem danke.

----------

